# 3rd Generation S-Works Crankset Questions



## rijn (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm thinking about buying the 2013 3rd Generation S-Works Crankset and Praxis rings for it.

Anyone have experience with it? Everyone tells me how great the Cannondale SISL /SISL2 BB30 crankset is but who has 1200 dollars to spend on it. I have a Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL3 and CAAD10. I'd like to eventually use the same crankset on each bike.


----------



## steveandbarb1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Shimano being such a gold standard for front shifting and stiffness, don't know why people keep looking for alternatives. Yes have to deal with the adapter issue, but perhaps the praxis solution is now fix for this issue. 7900 cranks should be available at reasonable prices soon as people move to 9000.


----------



## rijn (Jun 23, 2010)

I agree Shimano is the gold standard, but they don't have a BB30 crankset. I've used adapter cups for 1 1/2 years and just want a native BB30 crankset. Praxis supposedly shifts great and makes the OPI spider ring for Cannondale's SISL2 crankset.

The entire BB30 crankset situation is a mess in my eyes. FSA isn't reliable, 2012 SRAM Red is great but has a funky spider, perception is Cannondale makes the gold standard in BB30 cranksets and Specialized has a BB30 crankset. To get a good crankset / reliable for BB30 its Cannondale or Specialized. I would buy a BB30 Ultegra Shimano crankset in a heartbeat and call it a day.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Better make sure the BB's are the same for both bikes. The CAAD10 is probably a true BB30, but the S-works SL3 has a carbon OSBB that isn't the same size as BB30.


----------



## rijn (Jun 23, 2010)

I thought OSBB was a Specialized version of a PF30, but still compatible with the PF30 or BB30. I'm learning towards the s-works crankset with praxis rings anyways... The S-Works crankset page says it will work on a OSBB, PF30 and BB30. I'd assume the same would hold true for BB30 crankset going into an OSBB carbon shell and PF30.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

dcorn said:


> Better make sure the BB's are the same for both bikes. The CAAD10 is probably a true BB30, but the S-works SL3 has a carbon OSBB that isn't the same size as BB30.


carbon OSBB once the delrin cups are inserted is the same size as BB30

they are both 68mm wide, and both use a 6806 bearing

and both use a BB30 crankset


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

rijn said:


> I'm thinking about buying the 2013 3rd Generation S-Works Crankset and Praxis rings for it.
> 
> Anyone have experience with it? Everyone tells me how great the Cannondale SISL /SISL2 BB30 crankset is but who has 1200 dollars to spend on it. I have a Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL3 and CAAD10. I'd like to eventually use the same crankset on each bike.


I like the 2nd generation, I think the latest has redesigned crank arms.

The one drawback in my mind is that the spider takes a special tool to remove and install and if you try to get it from specialized, it is expensive

quarq will sell you one much cheaper but it is kind of a strange thing

or you go to a dealer and have it put together

I like the hirth coupling with the BB30 bearings as you push in both sides and can't knock out the non drive side bearing on install like you might with the Red BB30 crank

I think the red crank is pretty ok too

i thought the complaint with FSA was more in the bottom bracket area

shimano seems to have gone to a non standard chain ring on their latest greatest crankset?


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I have the SWorks crankset and bought it because it looks good with the SWorks frame. It is stiff and light and I have had no problems with it. I am still using the orignal chainrings but will probably switch to Praxis when they wear out.
I have Ultegra Di2 and the front shifting isn't bad but might be better with the Praxis rings. Rotor is another option for BB30.


----------



## rijn (Jun 23, 2010)

I couldn't justify the additional 500 dollars for the SISL2 and ordered the S-Works crankset last weekend. The praxis rings will be ordered next week. Rotor doesn't have a true BB30 crankset.


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

You'll like that setup.
I ran the Praxis rings on my Tarmac and had no problems with them.
Much better than the old stock Specialized rings, and a set of TA chainrings I had. Light too, my setup weighed in at 566g.
(S Works crankset, all hardware, alloy spider, 53/39 rings)


----------

